# Former AEW producer was fired because of Cody Rhodes' politics and was bullied by management



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Too much to read through I'll wait for Cornette and his stooge to dwell on its heresay content for 30 mins on his next podcast.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey, it's the guy who was getting bullied in the early Dark Order vignettes.

Didn't really work for AEW though - he worked for the company who was hired by AEW to do production. Sounds like the dude was getting gaslit hardcore by his boss - all the Cody stories are coming second hand from other people. Especially considering they told him "If Cody sees him again, he's fired" only to then see him and not fire him. Zero evidence either.

I assume the 6 ft 5 guy he was referring to, was DDP?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This thread might lead to another @bdon ban but....

tell em @bdon


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Not reading all that but AEW detractors are gonna absolutely love this. I can already hear them aggressively typing on their keyboards taking everything this guy is saying or accusing Cody of as 100% truth. Have fun arguing about Cody and jumping to conclusions guys lol.


----------



## Ashey Larry (Sep 25, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329543613118881792
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never looking for people being shitty but what I did read felt like a bit dramatic


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shit like this is bound to come out real or fake. Outside of very small mom and pop businesses, it's damn near impossible to have a big business where nobody ever feels wrong or slighted and things like that.


prosperwithdeen said:


> Not reading all that but AEW detractors are gonna absolutely love this. I can already hear them aggressively typing on their keyboards taking everything this guy is saying or accusing Cody of as 100% truth. Have fun arguing about Cody and jumping to conclusions guys lol.


Why not read it and form an opinion [emoji2373]


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Not reading all that but AEW detractors are gonna absolutely love this. I can already hear them aggressively typing on their keyboards taking everything this guy is saying or accusing Cody of as 100% truth. Have fun arguing about Cody and jumping to conclusions guys lol.


What would he have to gain from telling all future employers that he's happy to publically release information on them? It's already been verified he did in fact work with AEW.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Too much to read through I'll wait for Cornette and his stooge to dwell on its heresay content for 30 mins on his next podcast.


You could always read it for yourself and see what the guy is saying happened to him personally behind the scenes instead of waiting on Him Cornette to talk about it.



Ashey Larry said:


> Never looking for people being shitty but what I did read felt like a bit dramatic


It felt "dramatic" because he was explaining how he was bullied backstage at AEW by a legend and Cody Rhodes was trying to get him fired because he didn't like him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Why not read it and form an opinion [emoji2373]





Shock Street said:


> What would he have to gain from telling all future employers that he's happy to publically release information on them? It's already been verified he did in fact work with AEW.


Because there’s too much bullshit on Twitter, it just looks like more “speaking out” stuff 90% of which were prolly lies to begin with all across the industry, people just posting stuff about talent in the business that can’t be verified, I just feel like it’s a waste of time discussing and jumping to conclusions, look at what they did to the innocent Enzo Amore


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Erik. said:


> I assume the 6 ft 5 guy he was referring to, was DDP?


Billy Gunn I'd surmise.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He released "evidence" in the form of text


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329563175679897602


prosperwithdeen said:


> Because there’s too much bullshit on Twitter, it just looks like more “speaking out” stuff 90% of which were prolly lies to begin with all across the industry, people just posting stuff about talent in the business that can’t be verified, I just feel like it’s a waste of time discussing and jumping to conclusions, look at what they did to the innocent Enzo Amore


Yeah but he did drop text idk if real obviously. But honestly for me it's a whatever thing. What he described is definitely shitty. But on the wrestling scale it's light as far as controversy. If anything it may slightly damage the "hey we're not carny" image. But shitty business is just a life thing not even wrestling lol.

This will be an interesting story for the next few days if outlets pick it up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Double post


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So the guy goes through all that (if it's real) and he keep watching the show and buy the PPV's ?

Wait what ?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Billy Gunn I'd surmise.


But this guy worked for DDP's video company (not AEW)

He also got kicked out of DDPs house "The accountability crib" because he was a weirdo and DDP, Jake Roberts and Scott Hall thought he was weird and didn't like him. Plus Billy Gunn is like 6 ft 3, whereas DDP is legit 6 ft 5...

I assume Steve Yu probably liked him - hence why he hired him.

I just find it interesting that someone has evidence. Yet doesn't show it. That's a red flag already.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

How do you know any of this is true? I'll take a look once a court case is done and the guy wins. Folk get away with some stuff on twitter.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> But this guy worked for DDP's video company (not AEW)
> 
> He also got kicked out of DDPs house "The accountability crib" because he was a weirdo and DDP, Jake Roberts and Scott Hall thought he was weird and didn't like him. Plus Billy Gunn is like 6 ft 3, whereas DDP is legit 6 ft 5...
> 
> ...


He did provide texts


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329563175679897602
Whether they're real idk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So he didn't directly work for AEW ?

I'm lost XD


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> He did provide texts
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329563175679897602
> Whether they're real idk


Ah - so like I suspected. A lot of gaslighting from his boss.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

DDP sounds like a ahole.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Sounds like DDP was using Cody's name to manipulate the kid lmfao.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah but he did drop text idk if real obviously. But honestly for me it's a whatever thing. What he described is definitely shitty. But on the wrestling scale it's light as far as controversy. If anything it may slightly damage the "hey we're not carny" image. But shitty business is just a life thing not even wrestling lol.
> 
> This will be an interesting story for the next few days if outlets pick it up.


Yeah I just saw you posted that, well at least he has some semblance of proof of whatever happened compared to the rest, if they’re real


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> So he didn't directly work for AEW ?
> 
> I'm lost XD


No, he worked for Steve Yu/DDPs company.

Who are in turn hired by AEW for production.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Erik. said:


> But this guy worked for DDP's video company (not AEW)
> 
> He also got kicked out of DDPs house "The accountability crib" because he was a weirdo and DDP, Jake Roberts and Scott Hall thought he was weird and didn't like him. Plus Billy Gunn is like 6 ft 3, whereas DDP is legit 6 ft 5...
> 
> ...


Okay, you're very likely right. You know way more about this that I do.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Easy to fake texts also.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I’ve had worse bosses.

This sounds like more of something you’d bring up to HR, in my opinion.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So after reading all of his tweets, Cody never said anything bad to him in person.

Feels like his boss wanted to get rid of him and might have been using Cody name to do so.


----------



## Ashey Larry (Sep 25, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> You could always read it for yourself and see what the guy is saying happened to him personally behind the scenes instead of waiting on Him Cornette to talk about it.
> 
> 
> 
> It felt "dramatic" because he was explaining how he was bullied backstage at AEW by a legend and Cody Rhodes was trying to get him fired because he didn't like him.


I hear you but he said he was hyperventilating......I am assuming you are an adult.... ? When is the last time you hyperventilated ? You may get anxious or nervous but so nervous that you hyperventilate ?

Seriously ...Last time you hyperventilated ?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> So after reading all of his tweets, Cody never said anything bad to him in person.


Going by the guys own account of things, no.

His boss told him if Cody saw him in the same building again, he'd fire him.

Cody then saw him, gave him a high five, complimented his shirt. Didn't fire him.

Boss continues to text him following that telling him Cody dislikes him etc.

If anything, the guy was being bullied by those at the production company he worked for. Which going by his account of things would be Steve Yu and DDP mostly - but I had heard online DDP thought he was a leach anyway which is why he kicked him out of his house.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> So after reading all of his tweets, Cody never said anything bad to him in person.


Seems like his boss was lying about Cody. I don’t know what the boss intention in making that statement about Cody wanting him fired. The ex employee found it strange.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So DDP and Jake think this guy is a weirdo mark and relayed as much to Cody, but outside production company hired him on. Cody likely told this Steve Yu guy that he doesn't want to see him around. So Yu then took it to the extreme of making the guy hide and the like. In reality it sounds like this guy just shouldn't have been hired. 

The guy also admits he was a shitty employee who submitted sub par work. Not sure there was anything in there that was worthy of airing on twitter TBH. Somebody didn't like your work - news at 11


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> This thread might lead to another @bdon ban but....
> 
> tell em @bdon


Actually, THIS feels like a work between Cody and a friend he gained at the company.

Cody’s a good, cock-sucking politician like that.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

This guy comes off as such a lil wimp.

Whatever


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Strange to attack AEW and say they fired you when AEW wasn't paying you.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bizarre story.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Ah - so like I suspected. A lot of gaslighting from his boss.





prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah I just saw you posted that, well at least he has some semblance of proof of whatever happened compared to the rest, if they’re real


I'd like to see Cody just reply and be like "I don't know that man" [emoji23]


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Ashey Larry said:


> I hear you but he said he was hyperventilating......I am assuming you are an adult.... ? When is the last time you hyperventilated ? You may get anxious or nervous but so nervous that you hyperventilate ?
> 
> Seriously ...Last time you hyperventilated ?


I'm 24 years old and I can't remember the last time I got overly excited about something. He may have gotten overexcited because he was working for a new company that was on TNT and had a billionaire owner invest $100 million into the company and might have gotten him heat. 

He has shown text messages so he can collaborate his story with some evidence.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I'd like to see Cody just reply and be like "I don't know that man" [emoji23]


Ultimate heel turn

"Yes. I did bully that fat ass Benson. And I'd do it again"


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Shocker. Having opinions risks upsetting people. Look at youtube videos. There are always the dicks that dislike something we (a proportion of us) think is great. 

When about 30 years have passed and he has the same amount of hate as VKM, SM, HHH etc i will start taking note


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Those texts could be easily faked so I would prefer to see a video or something that can be more solid.

As for the long story, it's a weird one. Sounds to me like Cody didn't even know the guy but whoever his boss was ended up using Cody as a threat cause they didn't like the kid. Either way, if any of what he said is true, then that's kinda fucked.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Ashey Larry said:


> I hear you but he said he was hyperventilating......I am assuming you are an adult.... ? When is the last time you hyperventilated ? You may get anxious or nervous but so nervous that you hyperventilate ?
> 
> Seriously ...Last time you hyperventilated ?


I mean it happens.
I work with a lady who had pretty frequent panic attacks last year because of an extreme overload of real life AND work stuff.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Ultimate heel turn
> 
> "Yes. I did bully that fat ass Benson. And I'd do it again"


 Cory "he had it coming" Rhodes


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Thomazbr said:


> I mean it happens.
> I work with a lady who had pretty frequent panic attacks last year because of an extreme overload of real life AND work stuff.


Also looks like the guy is obese and it's easier to have that kind of problem when you are obese.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

CtrlAltDel said:


> Seems like his boss was lying about Cody. I don’t know what the boss intention in making that statement about Cody wanting him fired. The ex employee found it strange.


I think this is the craic. Cody didn't know this fucking guy existed, the boss just figured he could use Cody as an excuse


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Why did he used Cody's name and not the name of his boss ?

Why didn't he "attack" the guy who was the most aggresive towards him and in the end the guy who fired him ?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

There's a lot to unpack here and kinda hard to prove the validity of this as well. From reading it, seems like the majority of the issues stems from the production company he worked for (and I'm guessing the HOF guy he mentions is DDP?), rather than AEW specifically.

Other than that, hard to really say much more because the story itself is kinda confusing if we're being honest.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Why did he used Cody's name and not the name of his boss ?
> 
> Why didn't he "attack" the guy who was the most aggresive towards him and in the end the guy who fired him ?


Because according to him Cody Rhodes was in his ear telling him Louie Benson was a mark hence why he mentions Cody.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Fucking hell, seems really weird that he put Cody's name out there and not DDP , fucking can't make this out.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Why did he used Cody's name and not the name of his boss ?
> 
> Why didn't he "attack" the guy who was the most aggresive towards him and in the end the guy who fired him ?


He released texts mentioning the bosses name. However, he wouldn't name the HOF person as he has no actual proof. This makes it seem even more real to me because he could be hit for defamation for anything that's not provable (thus not mentioning the HOF persons name), and his texting records could EASILY prove if those texts are real.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Carter84 said:


> Fucking hell, seems really weird that he put Cody's name out there and not DDP , fucking can't make this out.


He can't prove DDP said anything without a video or audio recording, but text records can be proven real easily. If he named DDP with no proof he could be wrecked for defamation. He hasn't accused Cody of anything besides acting differently than expected in person. Tells me either we're all worked by a fake twitter account (and this Louie dude has no idea this is happening), or them texts are real


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Shock Street said:


> He can't prove DDP said anything without a video or audio recording, but text records can be proven real easily. If he named DDP with no proof he could be wrecked for defamation. He hasn't accused Cody of anything besides acting differently than expected in person. Tells me either we're all worked by a fake twitter account (and this Louie dude has no idea this is happening), or them texts are real


Who knows tbh man, there are more pressing issues in the world than some obesse hermit not being able to stand up for himself, if he can prove this in the court of law,,thats another story, he shouldn't of posted on twitter, looking for some cheap sympathy , he should filed a lawsuit.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Carter84 said:


> Fucking hell, seems really weird that he put Cody's name out there and not DDP , fucking can't make this out.


Because he hasn't really said Cody has done anything wrong to him - he's being TOLD things by his boss (and proven this via texts) about Cody's feelings on him. However, he can't really mention the HOF'er (DDP) because he's saying this actually happened to him directly. So if he's making it up, he'd be pretty much fucked without video, audio or visual evidence.

Seems to me like no one really wanted him around (from his production company) and sort of used Cody as a way to perhaps have this guy just leave instead of just firing him. But who knows really.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Technically he didn´t work for AEW, but this is proof that it´s not all rainbows and unicorns backstage as they´d like us to believe. I knew that already, it was too good to be true. If you´re not on the good side of the powers that be, you´re screwed.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Not reading all that but AEW detractors are gonna absolutely love this. I can already hear them aggressively typing on their keyboards taking everything this guy is saying or accusing Cody of as 100% truth. Have fun arguing about Cody and jumping to conclusions guys lol.


Having read the texts and the thread it seems like you guys are the ones who are aggressively typing and accusing the guy of lying. This is bait by the way, Prosper. 

The allegations suck and every day this company reminds me more and more of WWE, but the "AEW detractors" will probably wait and see what comes from it because right now it's just hearsay. Stop being dicks and victim blaming though and talking about his weight and stuff. It's weird.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Thread title made me think this was going to be juicy, what I read was a big fat nothing burger. he barely even interacted with Cody.

The guy comes across as a wimp. He'd have had a nervous breakdown working for some of the bosses I have over the years.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Having read the texts and the thread it seems like you guys are the ones who are aggressively typing and accusing the guy of lying. This is bait by the way, Prosper.
> 
> The allegations suck and every day this company reminds me more and more of WWE, but the "AEW detractors" will probably wait and see what comes from it because right now it's just hearsay. Stop being dicks and victim blaming though and talking about his weight and stuff. It's weird.


Lol look at the thread title compared to everyone’s conclusions after reading. It’s not even close. This thread itself is bait by OP.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

This is something that I have to know both sides of the situation first to fully judge. This guys tweets looked like he was trying hard to portray himself as a complete victim to everything the whole time and could have left out some details that wouldn't have benefited him.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody is the headline focus and yet it sounds like Cody was pretty nice to him the few times they spoke. I'd be looking more at DDP and that Steve Yu guy here.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Wrestler's are bustards like the rest of us? Say it ain't so Ozzie. Hogan told me to say my prayers and eat my vitamins. You mean to say his a heretic and pops pills.

My poor innocent mind


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol look at the thread title compared to everyone’s conclusions after reading. It’s not even close. This thread itself is bait by OP.


There's no "baiting." He literally says that Cody Rhodes thought he was a mark because he was at All In and thus didn't like him. You want it to not be true but no one knows what happened but he does have text messages supporting his story.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cody bad, give me likes.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Wrestler's are bustards like the rest of us? Say it ain't so Ozzie. Hogan told me to say my prayers and eat my vitamins. You mean to say his a heretic and pops pills.
> 
> My poor innocent mind


Well Hogan atleast drew money in WWE and WCW but Cody hasn't drawn a dime since he's been in the business.

Just because guys in the past were like that doesn't make it right, nor does it give it give whoever was bullying him the right to pick on him just because they didn't like him.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

This thread has basically the exact same responses as the Alex Reynolds one I made. AKA morals dont matter as long as the flips are good.

I appreciate that you shared this OP, hopefully if its true we hear more about it.* I don't expect carnies to be NICE but I think gaslighting people is a step past being a dick.*


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

I don’t think Cody really felt this way about the guy because if he did, he would have never interacted with this ex employee the way it was described. The manager of this ex employee is a dick and was trying to make him fear for his job.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ozell Gray said:


> Well Hogan atleast drew money in WWE and WCW but Cody hasn't drawn a dime since he's been in the business.
> 
> Just because guys in the past were like that doesn't make it right, nor does it give it give whoever was bullying him the right to pick on him just because they didn't like him.


Didn't say that. My point was more show me a good man and ill show you the bodies his buried. Its life man. You get stabbed in the back at work.

It hurts as a kid or teenager because you still think the world is pure but as an adult you're more surprised when someone genuinely isn't a prick

Especially in a creative industry. Creative industries like wrestling or music attract narcissists and sociopaths


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

I believe this kid, every word.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> This thread has basically the exact same responses as the Alex Reynolds one I made. AKA morals dont matter as long as the flips are good.
> 
> I appreciate that you shared this OP, hopefully if its true we hear more about it.* I don't expect carnies to be NICE but I think gaslighting people is a step past being a dick.*


Exactly certain guys on here want to pretend like everything is all peaches and roses and are quick to dismiss anyone who says otherwise even though this guy worked with the production company that AEW had hired and he had a terrible experience there.

Thanks man. The goalposts being moved on here doesn't surprise me. Anytime something comes out about AEW and it's negative it's always the other person's fault or the story is dismissed.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Didn't say that. My point was more show me a good man and ill show you the bodies his buried. Its life man. You get stabbed in the back at work.
> 
> It hurts as a kid or teenager because you still think the world is pure but as an adult you're more surprised when someone genuinely isn't a prick
> 
> Especially in a creative industry. Creative industries like wrestling or music attract narcissists and sociopaths


There's pricks in life but regardless it's wrong for what was done to him. This isn't grade school or high school. This is the business world (which yes I know it's ran by carnies) where the employees should be respected so they can come to work and do their job correctly and calmly and get paid for it. 

I know all about wrestling politics so this doesn't surprise me but I'm still going to call out the wrongdoings regardless if it's apart of the industry. 

This just shows that not everything is sunshine and roses like many AEW fans like to believe.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> Exactly certain guys on here want to pretend like everything is all peaches and roses and are quick to dismiss anyone who says otherwise even though this guy worked with the production company that AEW had hired and he had a terrible experience there.
> 
> Thanks man. The goalposts being moved don here oesn't surprise me. Anytime something comes out about AEW and it's negative it's always the other person's fault or the story is dismissed.


He would have no reason to bury AEW if this wasnt real, he'd be permafucking himself out of production jobs if this was a lie. Its either legit or somehow the person posting is the greatest grifter of all time by:

A) Finding this dudes name and role and confirming he left the company and hacking his twitter. We know its him from the pic.
B) Finding Steven Yus name and role
C) Confirming they both worked for DDPs production company that works on AEW
D) Tying them all together with an abuse story posted through a legitimate, long term twitter account that includes fake texts and all

Its too much effort to be someone trying to bury AEW


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol look at the thread title compared to everyone’s conclusions after reading. It’s not even close. This thread itself is bait by OP.


"But he did it first" reminds me of the children I teach.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> "But he did it first" reminds me of the children I teach.


Off topic but I run the office at a school and I have no idea how you teachers don't go absolutely insane. I hope shits all good with you guys through the pandemic.

This thread is full of comments on the poor guys appearance and very few on whether or not AEW has a responsibility to treat its employees well. We've all heard the backstage stories about Brandi, its not like this could only happen in fiction. We just have to wait and see what happens next.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> He would have no reason to bury AEW if this wasnt real, he'd be permafucking himself out of production jobs if this was a lie. Its either legit or somehow the person posting is the greatest grifter of all time by:
> 
> A) Finding this dudes name and role and confirming he left the company and hacking his twitter. We know its him from the pic.
> B) Finding Steven Yus name and role
> ...


Speak of the devil. It's been confirmed by Wrestling inc that Cody Rhodes was the guy bullying him.

*Video Editor Accuses Cody Rhodes Of Bullying Him In AEW*

Former Comeback Studios video editor Louie Benson took to Twitter to make allegations of "bullying and gaslighting" against Cody Rhodes and AEW. Comeback Studios has been working with AEW on their videos. Based on Benson's statement, it appears that he worked for the company for about a year and parted ways sometime in the last few months. Benson also described his role somewhat as a producer, but acknowledged his employers did not refer to him as such.

Based on the statement, Benson alleged that from the beginning of his tenure he was told that Cody "didn't like me and thought I was a 'stalker fan'." Benson also described how he was asked to not be in the same building when Cody would come on-site. Despite these warnings, he noted that Cody was always seemingly very nice to him when they would run into each other.

During his time working alongside AEW, Benson was also apparently asked not to speak about the fact that he worked for AEW on social media. Despite many of his peers being allowed to freely speak about their involvement with AEW, he says he was pressured to delete innocuous posts acknowledging his association. At one point he even describes his "6'5" Hall of Famer boss getting in my face..." about offending Cody with an off-hand, positive post about his employment.

On top of the repeated instances of bullying and intimidation, Benson also alleged that he was coerced to work while his wife was dealing with a COVID-19 scare. He spoke about asking for time off to quarantine and also, at one point, for he and his wife to move. In both instances he says he was pressured to keep working and take less time off.

"If you read all of this, thank you. It feels cathartic to finally write it," Benson tweeted after posting the statement. "This isn't anti-AEW at all. This is just a log of what I went through at the time. And I have friends and screenshots that can prove a lot of this for the people who I'm sure won't believe me.

"I've also been told that I'll 'never work in the wrestling business again' if I tweet this, and I'm prepared for it. I'm not saying that everywhere is like this, but if it is, I wouldn't want to work there anyway."

Wrestling Inc. has reached out to AEW management for statement and have not heard back as of this writing.

The full statement from Benson, along with text message screen grabs with his video manager Steve Yu, are embedded below:











Video Editor Accuses Cody Rhodes Of Bullying Him In AEW - Wrestling Inc.


Video Editor Accuses Cody Rhodes Of Bullying Him In AEW




www.wrestlinginc.com






I'm sure WrestlingInc will be accused of lying too by the loyalists.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329580193959251970
So he does not have a problem with AEW


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

He sounds genuine, but it seems his bosses are at fault. Not Cody himself from what I've read. Interesting he doesn't name his bosses, but will throw guys like Cody's name out there.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

DJ Punk said:


> He sounds genuine, but it seems his bosses are at fault. Not Cody himself from what I've read. Interesting he doesn't name his bosses, but will throw guys like Cody's name out there.


This should help you understand the situation a bit more.



Ozell Gray said:


> *Video Editor Accuses Cody Rhodes Of Bullying Him In AEW*
> 
> Former Comeback Studios video editor Louie Benson took to Twitter to make allegations of "bullying and gaslighting" against Cody Rhodes and AEW. Comeback Studios has been working with AEW on their videos. Based on Benson's statement, it appears that he worked for the company for about a year and parted ways sometime in the last few months. Benson also described his role somewhat as a producer, but acknowledged his employers did not refer to him as such.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> Speak of the devil. It's been confirmed by Wrestling inc that Cody Rhodes was the guy bullying him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The headline says Cody but the body of the article sounds like they have the same info as us no? Unless I missed a line


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ozell Gray said:


> There's pricks in life but regardless it's wrong for what was done to him. This isn't grade school or high school. This is the business world (which yes I know it's ran by carnies) where the employees should be respected so they can come to work and do their job correctly and calmly and get paid for it.
> 
> I know all about wrestling politics so this doesn't surprise me but I'm still going to call out the wrongdoings regardless if it's apart of the industry.
> 
> This just shows that not everything is sunshine and roses like many AEW fans like to believe.


Anyone who thinks otherwise is either a fool or suffering from battered wife syndrome stemming from their abuse from wwe


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ozell Gray said:


> This should help you understand the situation a bit more.


"Former Comeback Studios video editor Louie Benson took to Twitter to make allegations of "bullying and gaslighting" against Cody Rhodes and AEW" 

Well this is wrong because the guy said himself that he don't have any problem with AEW.

Only with Comeback Studio and possibly Cody but he's not sure.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> The headline says Cody but the body of the article sounds like they have the same info as us no? Unless I missed a line


Yeah they have the same info as we do but I guess they say Cody because he was the one guy he mentioned that he heat with in his tweets. I didn't name the Hall Of Famer who verbally abused him though. 

He was told that Cody didn't like him and thought he was a mark because he was at All In and then he started getting bullied shortly afterwards. 

I'm just waiting for me information to come out though to see what truly happened so can get the full story. I believe him when he says he was mistreated and bullied there but I just don't know who the HOF is.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ozell Gray said:


> Yeah they have the same info as we do but I guess they say Cody because he was the one guy he mentioned that he heat with in his tweets. I didn't name the Hall Of Famer who verbally abused him though.
> 
> He was told that Cody didn't like him and thought he was a mark because he was at All In and then he started getting bullied shortly afterwards.
> 
> I'm just waiting for me information to come out though to see what truly happened so can get the full story. I believe him when he says he was mistreated and bullied there but I just don't know who the HOF is.


The HOF is probably DDP.

Still strange that Cody was nice to him each time he saw him.

Also on twitter the guy said that his boss didn't tell Cody that the guy was working for comeback studio.

PS : the article was taken down.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> "Former Comeback Studios video editor Louie Benson took to Twitter to make allegations of "bullying and gaslighting" against Cody Rhodes and AEW"
> 
> Well this is wrong because the guy said himself that he don't have any problem with AEW.
> 
> Only with Comeback Studio and possibly Cody but he's not sure.


Gaslighting came from the HOFer who was bullying him. The Cody thing is from what he heard second hand, but I wouldn't put it passed Cody Rhodes to do something like that though especially the stories that came out about him a prick when he was on indies not too long ago.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> Yeah they have the same info as we do but I guess they say Cody because he was the one guy he mentioned that he heat with in his tweets. I didn't name the Hall Of Famer who verbally abused him though.
> 
> He was told that Cody didn't like him and thought he was a mark because he was at All In and then he started getting bullied shortly afterwards.
> 
> I'm just waiting for me information to come out though to see what truly happened so can get the full story. I believe him when he says he was mistreated and bullied there but I just don't know who the HOF is.


Yeah, I dont doubt this dude got bullied. We are on the same page there. Right now I think the point of contention is if Cody is a scapegoat or not.

Also I think that HoF dude must be DDP since its his studio and he specifically mentioned getting the guy the AEW job... BUT we cant say for sure


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ozell Gray said:


> Gaslighting came from the HOFer who was bullying him. The Cody thing is from what he heard second hand, but I wouldn't put it passed Cody Rhodes to do something like that though especially the stories that came out about him a prick when he was on indies not too long ago.


If the HOF is DDP and if he said something to Cody about the guy then there is a high chance that Cody believed DDP.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> The HOF is probably DDP.
> 
> Still strange that Cody was nice to him each time he saw him.
> 
> ...


Oh ok that makes sense then.


----------



## .747925 (Sep 2, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Hey, it's the guy who was getting bullied in the early Dark Order vignettes.
> 
> *Didn't really work for AEW though - he worked for the company who was hired by AEW to do production.* Sounds like the dude was getting gaslit hardcore by his boss - all the Cody stories are coming second hand from other people. Especially considering they told him "If Cody sees him again, he's fired" only to then see him and not fire him. Zero evidence either.
> 
> I assume the 6 ft 5 guy he was referring to, was DDP?


That's a bit like saying nobody works for Disney, Warner Bros, etc because other companies do the actual production for them. That his boss is a "Hall of Famer" wrestler makes them sound binded together.

In any case, sad to hear those running AEW have brought along the shitty traits they learned in WWE and elsewhere.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Another petty thread about some loser that came to twiter to bring up personal issues that every single person on this planet will ferget about in a week. 

Move along

And fake or not welcome to the real world where proper business will never have everyone get along. This is what AEW needs and to stop pretending its this happy go lucky place and they just have work to do and run a business.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> fake or not Someone not getting along with someone else in a work space, Welcome to the real world. Real or fake im all for this because AEW needs to stop pretending they are this happy go lucky playland place. Its a business, Good business means hard decisions and not clicking with certain people. Its like even big time movies have directors and actors that dont get along.
> 
> Move along, Another loser bitching about something on twitter. I would never take myself to twitter to bitch about something bad that happened to me in my personal life. Its petty and the guy wants attention. Did people really think That it was a perfect rainbow place and that people like cody that directs himself to have a perfect run in every story would perfectly get along with everyone ?
> 
> ...


We live in a society in which we have to pretend certain things if we want to have a chance to succeed.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Another petty thread about some loser that came to twiter to bring up personal issues that every single person on this planet will ferget about in a week.
> 
> Move along
> 
> And fake or not welcome to the real world where proper business will never have everyone get along. This is what AEW needs and to stop pretending its this happy go lucky place and they just have work to do and run a business.


You gaslight the people you don't get along with? And this improves your business?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Now the guy made a mistake and not a small one.

When you "play" the victim on twitter you have to make sure that you didn't tweet anything that could be interpreted in a really bad way


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Now the guy made a mistake and not a small one.
> 
> When you "play" the victim on twitter you have to make sure that you didn't tweet anything that could be interpreted in a really bad way


Well thats exactly what leads me to believe he's not playing... He posted texts and could be massively lawyered in the mouth if they're fake. And its easily proven if they are if this goes to court.


----------



## .747925 (Sep 2, 2020)

Peerless said:


> Sounds like DDP was using Cody's name to manipulate the kid lmfao.


His line manager fucking him around does seem more likely than someone right at the top giving him a moment's thought.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Shock Street said:


> Well thats exactly what leads me to believe he's not playing... He posted texts and could be massively lawyered in the mouth if they're fake. And its easily proven if they are if this goes to court.


No what i mean is other people on twitter found some tweets he made in the past and let's say those tweets are not great.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

This thread isn't really painting the AEW super fans that defend everything in a good light


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> No what i mean is other people on twitter found some tweets he made in the past and let's say those tweets are not great.


ruh roh raggy


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> This thread isn't really painting the AEW super fans that defend everything in a good light


And yet every WWE thread is an example of sheer amazement?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Okay I'm gonna be honest, it sounds like Cody and this guy are both awkward as hell just on complete opposite sides of the spectrum.

I'm summoning @bdon I literally have to hear him do a promo on this insanely awkward Cody encounter


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021421921769066497
I wouldn't want him near me after that tweet XD


----------



## .747925 (Sep 2, 2020)

lol at the wouldbe New York/London finance "this is piss weak compared to the bosses ive had" posters


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021421921769066497
> I wouldn't want him near me after that tweet XD


Now I can see why Cody was freaked out at this dude. When someone says your meat is delicious, that person sounds like Jeffrey Dahmer.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

SolarPowerBat said:


> And yet every WWE thread is an example of sheer amazement?


So WWE and AEW are similar? The amount of times "but WWE did it too" is said you'd think you guys would be huge WWE fans too.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021421921769066497
> I wouldn't him near me after that tweet XD


Let me tell you, I fucking laughed so loud reading this just now. This is getting wilder by the second. 

GASLIGHTING IS BAD. BUT. I DO have a BIT more sympathy for Cody's position now


----------



## .747925 (Sep 2, 2020)

La Parka said:


> I’ve had worse bosses.
> 
> This sounds like more of something you’d bring up to HR, in my opinion.


If Yu and DDP own the production company not much HR is going to do.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329610995434737664
Maybe there is a context behind this tweet but how can you say that on twitter XD


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Shock Street said:


> Let me tell you, I fucking laughed so loud reading this just now. This is getting wilder by the second.
> 
> GASLIGHTING IS BAD. BUT. I DO have a BIT more sympathy for Cody's position now


You know i don't think Cody is aware of this tweet, i mean he probably have hundreds of people tagging him on tweeter every day.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329610995434737664
> Maybe there is a context behind this tweet but how can you say that on twitter XD


A failed comedian now. He should never say such a word that can bite him years later. Now the cancel culture know who he is.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

CtrlAltDel said:


> A failed comedian now. He should never say such a word that can bite him years later. Now the cancel culture know who he is.


That's why twitter is the last place you should go to do justice.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I should have known everyone involved was trash but I forgot to consider the Florida element


----------



## .747925 (Sep 2, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> You gaslight the people you don't get along with? And this improves your business?


Such folk see their higher than normal staff turnover and think the employees sucked not that something is wrong with the workplace if they keep leaving.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Bandt said:


> Such folk see their higher than normal staff turnover and think the employees sucked not that something is wrong with the workplace if they keep leaving.


The worst is when its people who don't even work with you making the changes. They work at HQ in another city and just keep fuckin shit up and don't even pop their head in.

Definitely don't miss working for a mega massive media company.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> I should have known everyone involved was trash but I forgot to consider the Florida element


Agree with this 100%. The wrestling business is owned and ran by carnies so you shouldn't expect anything less from these guys especially with the history of the backstage politics involved in wrestling. 

He says he was shocked when he was told that Cody didn't want him in the building.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329579609088782338


But he's wrong too for using the n word because thats a racist word that no one should be using.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Holy crap. I read his whole story, the screenshots of texts, and his past stuff.

I believe it. I also have a soft spot because this is similar to how I was treated at my first internship. I thought I was doing everything wrong and sinking in quick sand. The company lied to me and was looking for excuses to fire an intern. The company is now bankrupt 😎.

I don't think Cody said those things and I think this is an extreme case of hazing from a veteran wrestler. Whichever HOF was involved should be investigated, and fired if this is true. This guy's production team should be investigated on this, too. If he kept more evidence then he could easily sue.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

I might be wrong but didn’t Cody brag about having the pyro guy fired for scaring his dog? Maybe the power is just getting to Cody’s head.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Wow, whenever someone makes the suggestion that AEW fans don't defend everything I'll post them this thread. Jesus fuckin' Christ.



Erik. said:


> Hey, it's the guy who was getting bullied in the early Dark Order vignettes.
> 
> Didn't really work for AEW though - he worked for the company who was hired by AEW to do production. Sounds like the dude was getting gaslit hardcore by his boss - all the Cody stories are coming second hand from other people. Especially considering they told him "If Cody sees him again, he's fired" only to then see him and not fire him. Zero evidence either.
> 
> I assume the 6 ft 5 guy he was referring to, was DDP?


Must. Defend. AEW.



prosperwithdeen said:


> Not reading all that but AEW detractors are gonna absolutely love this. I can already hear them aggressively typing on their keyboards taking everything this guy is saying or accusing Cody of as 100% truth. Have fun arguing about Cody and jumping to conclusions guys lol.


This is bait.

Also, didn't this board jump to conclusions when it came out that AEW critic Jim Cornette was an abuser?

Yes, they did:









All Cornette fans...


..where you going to get "your" views on aew now this guy has been canceled?




www.wrestlingforum.com







shandcraig said:


> Another petty thread about some loser that came to twiter to bring up personal issues that every single person on this planet will ferget about in a week.
> 
> Move along
> 
> And fake or not welcome to the real world where proper business will never have everyone get along. This is what AEW needs and to stop pretending its this happy go lucky place and they just have work to do and run a business.


I've never had a job where I haven't got along with the majority. As a matter of fact at both my jobs my bosses really like me and throw me a heap of overtime when I want it.



Cult03 said:


> This thread isn't really painting the AEW super fans that defend everything in a good light


Testify.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

imscotthALLIN said:


> I might be wrong but didn’t Cody brag about having the pyro guy fired for scaring his dog? Maybe the power is just getting to Cody’s head.


He did, but the guy used fireworks when he was supposed to use flames. Thats a pretty big fuckup. That ones a tie.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> This should help you understand the situation a bit more.


I read the whole thing but my point still stands. Why mention Cody and not the bosses who were responsible for bullying him?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

DJ Punk said:


> I read the whole thing but my point still stands. Why mention Cody and not the bosses who were responsible for bullying him?


His bosses name is in the texts, Steven Yu. He doesn't name anyone he doesn't have physical proof of cuz that would be defamation.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Shock Street said:


> His bosses name is in the texts, Steven Yu. He doesn't name anyone he doesn't have physical proof of cuz that would be defamation.


But he mentions Cody without proof? I haven't seen the texts. Just the twitter posts.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

DJ Punk said:


> But he mentions Cody without proof? I haven't seen the texts. Just the twitter posts.


Yeah, his proof is just what his boss told him in text. I have literally 0 idea who that implicates between the two of them if its not true and Cody was chill with the guy. I'm no lawyer.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

CtrlAltDel said:


> A failed comedian now. He should never say such a word that can bite him years later. Now the cancel culture know who he is.


The very least he should've went through his entire timeline and deleted anything incriminating. This doesn't look good for him, he seems like the sort of person that would fabricate the entire thing just by some of his tweets I've read.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Even if that person isn't good (based on his past twitter post), does not mean anything like these is not happening to other employee. I mean many of them endure bullying rather than be fired from their job but this guy is unlucky he got fired.

Anyway i'm not surprised, The Wrestling World from top to botton full of such rotten things and not even company like AEW as Cornette once said "All Friends Wrestling" is above from that. To do otherwise is really just naive.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

There's legit evidence? or just text and screen convos that can be easily edited or just out of context.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

@Chip Chipperson


I've never had a job where I haven't got along with the majority. As a matter of fact at both my jobs my bosses really like me and throw me a heap of overtime when I want it.




no one cares about your personal fucking life.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Brodus Clay said:


> There's legit evidence? or just text and screen convos that can be easily edited or just out of context.


He'd be big dumb for trying it when it'll be proven through phone records in court.

And now that I've seen those old tweets he made, the odds that he IS that dumb have gone up a lot. God damn Florida.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

Jr H getting exposed yet again. When they make the death of AEW DVD it will mostly be about Cody.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m actually on Team Cody with this one. DDP and/or Steven Yu sound like some shady fuckers, though. And the guy in question clearly has his own insecurities and isn’t very comfortable in his own skin.

Cody being a dick to some low level worker wouldn’t surprise me, but he isn’t guilty of much, even based on this guy’s own version of events.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> I’m actually on Team Cody with this one. DDP and/or Steven Yu sound like some shady fuckers, though. And the guy in question clearly has his own insecurities and isn’t very comfortable in his own skin.
> 
> Cody being a dick to some low level worker wouldn’t surprise me, but he isn’t guilty of much, even based on this guy’s own version of events.


Well damn...


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> This thread isn't really painting the AEW super fans that defend everything in a good light


not painting any anti aew people in a good light either, believing things without proof

"they believed everything when Cornette was accused of being a cuck, so ima believe Cody is an asshole and all of aew are mean dickheads"

basically whats happening


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> I’m actually on Team Cody with this one. DDP and/or Steven Yu sound like some shady fuckers, though. And the guy in question clearly has his own insecurities and isn’t very comfortable in his own skin.
> 
> Cody being a dick to some low level worker wouldn’t surprise me, but he isn’t guilty of much, even based on this guy’s own version of events.


Uh oh Bdon, you're gonna make Chip call you an AEW defender for not saying the company is in the wrong.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Well damn...


I am...The PEOPLE’SSSSSSS Poster.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> I’m actually on Team Cody with this one. DDP and/or Steven Yu sound like some shady fuckers, though. And the guy in question clearly has his own insecurities and isn’t very comfortable in his own skin.
> 
> Cody being a dick to some low level worker wouldn’t surprise me, but he isn’t guilty of much, even based on this guy’s own version of events.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lorromire said:


> Uh oh Bdon, you're gonna make Chip call you an AEW defender for not saying the company is in the wrong.


Get off my dick, bruh


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

DJ Punk said:


> I read the whole thing but my point still stands. Why mention Cody and not the bosses who were responsible for bullying him?


Because thats who his boss told him was trying to get him fired and he names Steven Yu as one person but doesn't name the HOF which some on here think is DDP.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

There are so many bait and like grabbing posts here... Go to Reddit, people there will shower you with likes. 

Pathetic.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Ew. That sounds like a bad working environment for the editing team. But it's nothing uncommon. The guy clearly expected to be in a much friendlier workplace but it was the opposite. 

I'm not saying he's wrong in his disappointment from his experience in working for aew, but from my perspective this kind of stuff is very common in workplaces. 

Let's hope him speaking out will make things better for others there in every other department too.

Edit


rbl85 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021421921769066497
> I wouldn't want him near me after that tweet XD


Ok this guy probably brought it on himself.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Get off my dick, bruh


Don't be dumb then?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lorromire said:


> Don't be dumb then?


Dude, some people are fair some are unfair. The people I quoted would defend AEW for anything and have done so in the past therefore they've been called out. These are the same guys that defended the concussion saga with Matt/Sammy.

Bdon? He's quite fair, calls it how he sees it. He's a friend as well (Which is well known) so why would I call him out? Your post is just trying to get an argument out of me hence the "Get off my dick, bruh" response.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> Because thats who his boss told him was trying to get him fired and he names Steven Yu as one person but doesn't name the HOF which some on here think is DDP.


My point is he's already named names (big names at that) with practically 0 evidence. Why even bother keeping more names hidden if he wants the truth exposed? He's probably already going to get sued by Steven Yu I imagine.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Get off my dick, bruh


How about you get off the AEW section's dick, bruh? 

Makes daily consecutive negative posts in literally every thread and you're shocked people are bothered by you?


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

DJ Punk said:


> My point is he's already named names (big names at that) with practically 0 evidence. Why even bother keeping more names hidden if he wants the truth exposed? He's probably already going to get sued by Steven Yu I imagine.


He did post screenshots of text messages so he has some evidence. Maybe he's keeping the other names hidden because he doesn't want to name them on twitter and will name drop them in an interview later or it could be because he signed an NDA so he can't name that specific person. If Steven Yu does sue and he loses that will make AEW look worse.


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

Not the biggest Cody fan but those texts can easily be fakes lol ever heard of Photoshop. That would take all of two minutes smh. And by reading the "evidence" just a bunch of hearsay. Somebody said he said. Why is this news?🤔


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Even if the text messages were fake the guy still heat with management which led to him getting fired.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Ozell Gray said:


> Even if the text messages were fake the guy still heat with management which led to him getting fired.


Dude tweet your boss that you would like to have his meat in your mouth and then let us know if you get any heat over it. 

The guy clearly brought it on himself.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

If it’s true, fuck Cody. If it’s his production company fucking with him, fuck them. And fuck Cody anyway.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> Dude tweet your boss that you would like to have his meat in your mouth and then let us know if you get any heat over it.
> 
> The guy clearly brought it on himself.


I'm not gay so I'll never say anything like that. 

We don't know why he got heat though. It might have been that tweet with the "meat" in it or it might have been something else. IF it's about the "meat" tweet then they were justified in their doing as far as firing him but if it was because of something else without any real reasoning then they were wrong.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Ozell Gray said:


> I'm not gay so I'll never say anything like that.
> 
> We don't know why he got heat though. It might have been that tweet with the "meat" in it or it might have been something else. IF it's about the "meat" tweet then they were justified in their doing as far as firing him but if it was because of something else without any real reasoning then they were wrong.


Exactly. Imagine if this is what he tweeted out in the world about his boss, what else he might have said to people in person. The guy seems like is a bit annoying and is oblivious to it. 

He was already walking on egg shells for that stupid comment and God knows what else but was later let go due to various different reasons we don't know.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

As with all things, I recon a portion is true, a portion is false and some of it is just humans misunderstanding each other

I do think there is about a 75% chance Cody doesn't even know this dude exists

The 'text' messages looks like no phone app I've ever seen

And if anything, the production company's boss has to answer for most of this

The question then becomes, what is any companies' responsibility in the scenario of how a company they work with treats their employees? That is a slippery corporate slope


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> Technically he didn´t work for AEW, but this is proof that it´s not all rainbows and unicorns backstage as they´d like us to believe. I knew that already, it was too good to be true. If you´re not on the good side of the powers that be, you´re screwed.


as in 100% of companies in life


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Besides he himself said in his post that he wasn't the best editor, which means there could also be various reasons based off his performance issues along with his request for leaves not sitting well with the management.

All in all, it's that guys problem and not worth discussing in a wrestling forum. I don't see any "Cody politicking" whatsoever in the entire scenario, and after seeing his old tweet I can't help but feel the guy brought the heat on himself. 

I'm out.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

I guarantee the only reason the production company hired this guy was because he offered his services for well below market rate and he did this because he is indeed a mark who has a bit of a man crush for Cody. (not much of a producer from what I've seen of his twitch streams either BTW) That man crush soured when Cody wasn't noticing his work the way he fantasized he would and it's manifested into a lot more than it really is. (Benson was let go as his work wasn't up to scratch, he believes it was a grand conspiracy led by Cody)


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

alex0816 said:


> not painting any anti aew people in a good light either, believing things without proof
> 
> "they believed everything when Cornette was accused of being a cuck, so ima believe Cody is an asshole and all of aew are mean dickheads"
> 
> basically whats happening


Where was this said? I certainly haven't said anything of the sort. Defend AEW, don't insult the guy that obviously making claims against the company he worked for and not AEW.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

You guys realize he's named Cody because that's who his boss


Firefromthegods said:


> Must. Defend. AEW. Just getting it out of the way before @Chip Chipperson or @Cult03 yell at you for defending Cody haha


When have I ever yelled at someone for defending Cody? You're a fence sitter but you're doing the AEW super fan, merge them all together to create an ultimate bad guy thing they tend to do.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> He released "evidence" in the form of text
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329563175679897602
> ...


This sounds terrible


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Reddit is apparently digging out old tweets of his.


http://imgur.com/6HKR8yK


He seems obsessed with Cody.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

zkorejo said:


> Reddit is apparently digging out old tweets of his.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/6HKR8yK
> ...












boy he sounds like a crep. why wasn't he vetted before joining AEW.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> You guys realize he's named Cody because that's who his boss
> 
> When have I ever yelled at someone for defending Cody? You're a fence sitter but you're doing the AEW super fan, merge them all together to create an ultimate bad guy thing they tend to do.


Dude jesus fucking christ I was taking the piss. Lighten up


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> Exactly. Imagine if this is what he tweeted out in the world about his boss, what else he might have said to people in person. The guy seems like is a bit annoying and is oblivious to it.
> 
> He was already walking on egg shells for that stupid comment and God knows what else but was later let go due to various different reasons we don't know.


The company he worked for was owned by DDP so it could've been DDP who bullied him and he name dropped Steven Yu already in his tweets. 

His past with saying sexually explicit things has come out but the bullying allegations could still be true. The text messages he's shown doesn't look like a photoshop to me. They look real. He talked to Cody numerous times professionally but was told Cody thought he was an obsessed wierd fanboy (which he does come off that way). But he says he was bullied by a legend there who some thinks is DDP since he's the owner of the production company so it might have been him.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> Where was this said? I certainly haven't said anything of the sort. Defend AEW, don't insult the guy that obviously making claims against the company he worked for and not AEW.


i mean you already said that this thread isn't making AEW fans look good in any way just because they don't believe the whole story. then you got ol Chippy bringing up Corny cuck because most believed the rumors about him a few months back, so what? must believe this guy now and everything he says about Cody and whoever else? dude even acknowledges that he had good experiences with Cody in person and it's clear it was the production company fucking with him rather then anyone in AEW


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

No offense but with his current look he would've been a target in every corporative company lol  Again, not defending anyone its just how the world works. Dudes surrounded with bodybuilders and hot women everywhere, cant expect to treat you as one of the boys.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Dude, some people are fair some are unfair. The people I quoted would defend AEW for anything and have done so in the past therefore they've been called out. These are the same guys that defended the concussion saga with Matt/Sammy.
> 
> Bdon? He's quite fair, calls it how he sees it. He's a friend as well (Which is well known) so why would I call him out? Your post is just trying to get an argument out of me hence the "Get off my dick, bruh" response.


You called out a guy by saying "Must. Defend. AEW." when he was extremely fair in the situation.

Bdon made the EXACT same argument as the guy you went after.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

alex0816 said:


> i mean you already said that this thread isn't making AEW fans look good in any way just because they don't believe the whole story. then you got ol Chippy bringing up Corny cuck because most believed the rumors about him a few months back, so what? must believe this guy now and everything he says about Cody and whoever else? dude even acknowledges that he had good experiences with Cody in person and it's clear it was the production company fucking with him rather then anyone in AEW


Well your first sentence is incorrect. I said it doesn't paint them in a good way because they're literally referring to the guys weight and blaming him for the way he was treated by the company he worked for. Anyone with a relatively strong grasp of reading comprehension can tell he's not saying Cody bullied him, but was essentially a scapegoat for his boss to fuck with him.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

This honestly sounds like the people he directly worked for tried to scare him/run him off and used Cody's name to do so and if that's really the case then they're fucking trash. And if Cody really did somehow bully him then he's an asshole too. Granted the guy is a creep and an Idiot judging from those tweets but still there is a way that you treat people when you're on the clock and on top of that why bully someone when they've done nothing wrong?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> Besides he himself said in his post that he wasn't the best editor, which means there could also be various reasons based off his performance issues


This is the company that put Orange Cassidy in a PPV semi main event. Nobody is getting fired for being bad there.



zkorejo said:


> Reddit is apparently digging out old tweets of his.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/6HKR8yK
> ...


Guys make the same comments on this forum about the hot women of AEW without being labelled obsessed. How old is this guy? Lets say he's 30, that was 8 years ago were any of us as well spoken as we were 8 years ago?



Firefromthegods said:


> Dude jesus fucking christ I was taking the piss. Lighten up


Nah you do this a lot, play both sides and act like it's a joke when called on it. That's clearly a post directed negatively at me and Cult to get some likes from the superfans.



Lorromire said:


> You called out a guy by saying "Must. Defend. AEW." when he was extremely fair in the situation.
> 
> Bdon made the EXACT same argument as the guy you went after.


Again, Erik is known for defending AEW at every turn, I've never seen the guy say one thing negative about them. Bdon is entirely fair almost 100% of the time.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> Well your first sentence is incorrect. I said it doesn't paint them in a good way because they're literally referring to the guys weight and blaming him for the way he was treated by the company he worked for. Anyone with a relatively strong grasp of reading comprehension can tell he's not saying Cody bullied him, but was essentially a scapegoat for his boss to fuck with him.


except none of that happened either. i see he was called a wimp for not standing up for himself and saw his weight brought up only when people were wondering why he'd be hyperventilating and it's something that's more likely to happened to overweight people. no one said he's fat or he had it coming. just seemed like a weird story that no one knows is true or not which is what i saw from most of this discussion


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is the company that put Orange Cassidy in a PPV semi main event. Nobody is getting fired for being bad there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did we just break up?


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is the company that put Orange Cassidy in a PPV semi main event. Nobody is getting fired for being bad there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


must.attack.aew


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

alex0816 said:


> must.attack.aew


I'm okay with calling AEW good when it's good. This isn't what this topic is about though.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Again, Erik is known for defending AEW at every turn, I've never seen the guy say one thing negative about them. Bdon is entirely fair almost 100% of the time.


What does that have to do with this? Erik is 100% in the right here, lol. Are you that petty, Chip?


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Sorry to hear this especially if this is legit....which is always a concern with Twitter

From a UK perspective:

Why put this on social media? You have damaged your case massively in doing so, making claims over a social media channel is possibly the worst thing to do ever

HR ? Formal greivance ? Union? 

Witnessess(Very hard), dates, statements, communications between parties (Emails?)

There is many things to do if you think your being bullied, its not easy especially if it is deteriorating your health, it dosent just happen to geeks or wimps so anyone suggesting so please wisen the hell up this can do irreversable damage to someones life


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

CtrlAltDel said:


> DDP sounds like a ahole.


There were a few stories in 2001 when he joined WWE, that he was an arsehole backstage.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Do you guys even read anything. Can you not comprehend that Cody said stuff behind his back and then put on a front to his face, before burying him backstage again. He clearly said that he gave him aggressive high five before Cody disappeared and then the guy got a message to stay away.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021421921769066497
> I wouldn't want him near me after that tweet XD


That's the kind of shit me and my mates say to each other. If Cody's freaked out by that, then God help him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bandt said:


> That's a bit like saying nobody works for Disney, Warner Bros, etc because other companies do the actual production for them. That his boss is a "Hall of Famer" wrestler makes them sound binded together.
> 
> In any case, sad to hear those running AEW have brought along the shitty traits they learned in WWE and elsewhere.


No, because people do actually work for Disney. 

Unlike this guy, who didn't work for AEW.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Shock Street said:


> He did, but the guy used fireworks when he was supposed to use flames. Thats a pretty big fuckup. That ones a tie.


Cody shouldn't have taken his dog out there in the 1st place. Flames or fireworks, it doesn't make a difference. If that was in the UK he would have had the RSPCA on his ass. 

The guy shouldn't have been fired for that, if anything they were both in the wrong, a simple tap on the hands and told don't do it again would be sufficient in that instance.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Get off my dick, bruh


Cody was thinking the same thing about this video editor after seeing what he tweeted about him. Evidence A: “your meat sounds delicious and I want it in my mouth.” Would you want to be around this video editor knowing his true intentions.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah this dudes clearly the kind of guy to pay tickets to a jelly janella booked wrestling event. Jesus christ


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

the_flock said:


> That's the kind of shit me and my mates say to each other. If Cody's freaked out by that, then God help him.


Cody and this video editor weren’t mates. Their relationship was Messiah (Cody) and Disciple (fan).


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah this dudes clearly the kind of guy to pay tickets to a jelly janella booked wrestling event. Jesus christ


I’ve seen some pretty outlandish insults on the internet but this one just goes too far.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Why is the OP allowed to post such a ridiculous thread title that insinuates this is an undeniable fact? Quite clearly meant to be bait.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

This same “victim” has posted about Cody Rhodes’ dick more than once.

He’s fucking insane and I don’t blame anybody for not wanting to be around him.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Also I’m laughing pretty hard at DDP yelling “Don’t fucking talk to him like that!”


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> boy he sounds like a crep. why wasn't he vetted before joining AEW.


Because it's the decades behind wrestling business well in this case a production company run by a wrestler lol. Social media checks are probably 2 decades away.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Maybe everyone was just playing a “Cody doesn’t like you” joke on him? Because he even says Cody was always pleasant to his face.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Jeez, he would probably hug Cody harder then that Becky Lynch fan did with her.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> "But he did it first" reminds me of the children I teach.


Aww you teach?



Chip Chipperson said:


> Wow, whenever someone makes the suggestion that AEW fans don't defend everything I'll post them this thread. Jesus fuckin' Christ.
> 
> This is bait.
> 
> Also, didn't this board jump to conclusions when it came out that AEW critic Jim Cornette was an abuser?


"Wow, whenever someone makes the suggestion that AEW haters don't shit on everything I'll post them every thread on this board. Jesus fuckin' Christ."

Your homeboy is the one who's baiting. Keep the same energy all around.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Ultimate heel turn
> 
> "Yes. I did bully that fat ass Benson. And I'd do it again"



id mark out not going to lie


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Cult03 said:


> "But he did it first" reminds me of the children I teach.


sometimes that CAN be a legit excuse though....


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Wow, whenever someone makes the suggestion that AEW fans don't defend everything I'll post them this thread. Jesus fuckin' Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol you are the bizarro AEW fan... if they did a hogan/sting starrcade buildup youd still shit on it... i enjoy the shit outta it regardless though


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Maybe everyone was just playing a “Cody doesn’t like you” joke on him? Because he even says Cody was always pleasant to his face.


Or it´s real, and Cody is a twofaced scumbag who acts one way when he sees someone in person, and do a 180 when you´re not around? I´ve had bosses like that.
We don´t know, and as usual we only get one side of the story, so who are we to say what´s true or not?


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

The ex employee set his Twitter to private. Guess he had too many skeletons in his closet.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Cody seems like a two faced shit.

All the nicey nicey shit even when he is not playing a character so to speak is so fake.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Its the wrestling business. If you're that sensitive you probably need to do something else.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm okay with calling AEW good when it's good. This isn't what this topic is about though.


i mean Orange Cassidy has nothing to do with the topic either but you insisted on taking a shot him. also took a shot at a guy who didn't believe the whole thing because he doesn't say anything negative about AEW. 

must.attack.aew


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

NahFam said:


> Why is the OP allowed to post such a ridiculous thread title that insinuates this is an undeniable fact? Quite clearly meant to be bait.


Because it's not "bait" since he says that he was told that Cody Rhodes thought he was a wierd fan who was a t All In and that Cody didn't like him. 



prosperwithdeen said:


> Aww you teach?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no "baiting" since he says he was told that Cody Rhodes wanted him fired because he thought he was a "wierd" fan. 

You just completely dismissed it just because it was something negative about AEW which what Chip's pointing out.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ozell Gray said:


> Because it's not "bait" since he says that he was told that Cody Rhodes thought he was a wierd fan who was a t All In and that Cody didn't like him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't dismiss it, I said after the text proof was posted that he was better than others that just post without proof. But "Cody playing politics and bullying" in the thread title is a little confusing in relation to the conclusions that most here are coming to about the guy.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

Sounds like it's been dealt with badly on both sides. This guy seems to completely fail to understand what his situation is. He looks like a creepy wrestling fan and has gone out of his way to prove that he is. He won't be seen as "one of the boys" and those tweets will mark him out as obsessive weirdo, not someone joking around.

That said, he is still a human being and the response is simply high school bullying. Wrestling is a fundamentally carny trash business with a lot of immature people with massive egos and this is what will happen. 

Just get out of the business, smarten yourself up and do something else.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I didn't dismiss it, I said after the text proof was posted that he was better than others that just post without proof. But "Cody playing politics and bullying" in the thread title is a little confusing in relation to the conclusions that most here are coming to about the guy.


It says bullied by management not Cody and Cody Rhodes politics. Like @The Flock said Cody could’ve been two faced where he was pleasant with him in person and talked about him behind his back. That’s still a possibility of what really happened. The full story just isn’t known yet but based off of what says there was a HOF that bullied him.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Politics or professionalism?

I cannot read the Tweets (I assume they've been deleted), but whenever someone cries politics, I think the above question is valid.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

--


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> Because it's not "bait" since he says that he was told that Cody Rhodes thought he was a wierd fan who was a t All In and that Cody didn't like him.


.................

The post title says pretty clearly that he was fired because of Cody Rhodes' politics. Implying it's a fact. It's just some random weirdo on Twitter shouting out allegations. But you didn't include that information. Why?


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Maybe in future include the relevant information. Such as 'Former AEW producer alleges'. Rather than clickbaiting the fuck out of this forum. It's shit like this thread that ruins this place. I'd let you off, but you do it all the fucking time.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Cracking the fuck up aew fans are like insecure little kids. Just plug your ears whenever someone says something bad? Even from a former employee?

Yall probably nutted off to half the shit this guys made but you cant hear him out?


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

midgetlover69 said:


> Cracking the fuck up aew fans are like insecure little kids. Just plug your ears whenever someone says something bad? Even from a former employee?
> 
> Yall probably nutted off to half the shit this guys made but you cant hear him out?


When people post threads with stupid titles saying something definitely happened, rather than alleged to have happened. Yeah, it's pretty fucking boring to read. Nothing you've said makes any sense.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

midgetlover69 said:


> Cracking the fuck up aew fans are like insecure little kids. Just plug your ears whenever someone says something bad? Even from a former employee?
> 
> Yall probably nutted off to half the shit this guys made but you cant hear him out?


oh look one of those people who just makes things up. move along nothing to see here, just another low life


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

Could someone explain in brief what he said? I can't see anything. Thanks.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

La Parka said:


> I’ve seen some pretty outlandish insults on the internet but this one just goes too far.


Don't get me wrong he was screwed over but like I said earlier in another post industries that deal in creativity attract shitty people.

And airing your shit out on social media and not handling things like an adult reality sticks in my craw. Especially when if you do do that it's always best to wipe your history so you don't look as bad.

And for real he does look like the sort of crowd that two sheds and chip memed.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

NahFam said:


> .................
> 
> The post title says pretty clearly that he was fired because of Cody Rhodes' politics. Implying it's a fact. It's just some random weirdo on Twitter shouting out allegations. But you didn't include that information. Why?


It's not "some random wierdo" shouting out allegations. It's a guy on twitter who worked for the production company that worked for AEW making allegations against Cody Rhodes and a HOF and he's saying he was bullied and wasn't liked by Cody Rhodes hence the thread title.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

NahFam said:


> When people post threads with stupid titles saying something definitely happened, rather than alleged to have happened. Yeah, it's pretty fucking boring to read. Nothing you've said makes any sense.


I can put whatever I want on here and if you don't like it then don't reply. All you're doing is crying about me and saying nothing of substance. If you're going to get emotional over something said negative about AEW then you shouldn't be on here.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> It's not "some random wierdo" shouting out allegations. It's a guy on twitter who worked for the production company that worked for AEW making allegations against Cody Rhodes and a HOF and he's saying he was bullied and wasn't liked by Cody Rhodes hence the thread title.


Why do you continue to ignore the point I was making? I don't care about you posting the thread. I care about the click bait bullshit in the title. You've quite clearly made a deliberate decision to ignore putting the fact it's alleged in the title. Why? You posting a title and phrasing it in a way to imply it is true is fucking stupid and downright irresponsible to be honest. Do you really not see a problem?


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> I can put whatever I want on here and if you don't like it then don't reply. All you're doing is crying about me and saying nothing of substance. If you're going to get emotional over something said negative about AEW then you shouldn't be on here.


Your post title is factually incorrect based off of the information presented. You are intentionally deceiving people. Which means you're either a cunt or an idiot. Which one is it?


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

NahFam said:


> Why do you continue to ignore the point I was making? I don't care about you posting the thread. I care about the click bait bullshit in the title. You've quite clearly made a deliberate decision to ignore putting the fact it's alleged in the title. Why? You posting a title and phrasing it in a way to imply it is true is fucking stupid and downright irresponsible to be honest. Do you really not see a problem?


I don't have to put "alleged" as it's not something harmful like sexual assault or harassment. There's no problem with he title except you're getting emotional over something that has nothing to do with you.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> I don't have to put "alleged" as it's not something harmful like sexual assault or harassment. There's no problem with he title except you're getting emotional over something that has nothing to do with you.


Is this an admission you're posting bollocks then?


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

NahFam said:


> Your post title is factually incorrect based off of the information presented. You are intentionally deceiving people. Which means you're either a cunt or an idiot. Which one is it?


Oh the personal attacks start because you can't handle what was posted. How old are kid? Personal shots don't anything to me but show me your lack of intelligence. The fact that you're crying about this shows you're a fanboying and don't want anything posted thats negative.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

NahFam said:


> Is this an admission you're posting bollocks then?


No its me explaining why your comment makes no sense.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> Oh the personal attacks start because you can't handle what was posted. How old are kid? Personal shots don't anything to me but show me your lack of intelligence. The fact that you're crying about this shows you're a fanboying and don't want anything posted thats negative.


I'm not a fan boy in any shape or form. The fact that you think that to be the case when someone pulls you up for posting a title that does not match up to the content indicates your incorrigibility. And that I find rather sad. The issue is not with the content of the post.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

NahFam said:


> I'm not a fan boy in any shape or form. The fact that you think that to be the case when someone pulls you up for posting a title that does not match up to the content indicates your incorrigibility. And that I find rather sad. The issue is not with the content of the post.


You sure are acting like a fanboy for you not to be one. The title matches up with what he said, hence the title.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ozell, I appreciate your threads. Ignore the bait arguments, you're not baiting anyone


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> You sure are acting like a fanboy for you not to be one. The title matches up with what he said, hence the title.


You've made yourself look rather stupid Ozell. That's enough for me.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

NahFam said:


> You've made yourself look rather stupid Ozell. That's enough for me.


You've looked stupid the entire time you've commented with your trash emotional posts. Bye bye.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> You've looked stupid the entire you've commented with your trash emotional posts. Bye bye.


Well, maybe in future post an actual post title that accurately reflects the content of the post rather than click bait. Maybe you won't be subject to ridicule quite so often that way.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Ozell, I appreciate your threads. Ignore the bait arguments, you're not baiting anyone


I don't really believe that you believe that, Chip.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

NahFam said:


> Well, maybe in future post an actual post title that accurately reflects the content of the post rather than click bait. Maybe you won't be subject to ridicule quite so often that way.


Too bad it wasn't "clickbait" and was the accurate title. I don't care about brownie points from AEW fanboys like you so the "ridicule" doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Looks like we got us a beef fight. 

Ozell vs NahFam only at street beefs.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> Too bad it wasn't "clickbait" and was the accurate title. I don't care about brownie points from AEW fanboys like you so the "ridicule" doesn't matter to me.


If I posted a thread saying 'Chip Chipperson saw Ozell Gray sexually bothering dogs'. Would that be acceptable? Or would a more appropriate title be to say 'Chip Chipperson alleges that he saw Ozell Gray sexually bothering dogs'. See how that subtle difference changes the entire meaning? I didn't want to insult your intelligence levels, or lack there of. But it seems to me like you're either obtuse or just a troll.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Klitschko said:


> Looks like we got us a beef fight.
> 
> Ozell vs NahFam only at street beefs.


It's just tiring reading the thick cunt posting misleading titles constantly and then having him double down on it.

Oh, and the mods continually ignoring it and allowing him to do it.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

NahFam said:


> If I posted a thread saying 'Chip Chipperson saw Ozell Gray sexually bothering dogs'. Would that be acceptable? Or would a more appropriate title be to say 'Chip Chipperson alleges that he saw Ozell Gray sexually bothering dogs'. See how that subtle difference changes the entire meaning? I didn't want to insult your intelligence levels, or lack there of. But it seems to me like you're either obtuse or just a troll.


I don't care about your lame argument dude. I'm honestly getting a chuckle out of your stupidity though and long embarrassing rants and your intelligence level is low from looking at how you post.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> I don't care about your lame argument dude. I'm honestly getting a chuckle out of your stupidity though and long embarrassing rants and your intelligence level is low from looking at how you post.


It's not an argument. You are wrong. There's no debate to be had.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

NahFam said:


> It's just tiring reading the thick cunt posting misleading titles constantly and then having him double down on it.
> 
> Oh, and the mods continually ignoring it and allowing him to do it.


Personal shots when you can't back up your foolish comments. Nice job buddy.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> Personal shots when you can't back up your foolish comments. Nice job buddy.


'can't back up your foolish comments'. Lol, what? You're not even making any sense at this point.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

NahFam said:


> Its not an argument. You are wrong. There's no debate to be had.


Translation: "I have nothing to counter you with so therefore I win." Seriously get a new argument.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

NahFam said:


> 'can't back up your foolish comments'. Lol, what? You're not even making any sense at this point.


Lol you claim to be intelligent and yet can't comprehend whats being said. Oh the irony here.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

NahFam said:


>


Ok if say so dude.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Nahfam are you Aussie bro? Thick cunt is Aussie as but I see no flag


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nahfam are you Aussie bro? Thick cunt is Aussie as but I see no flag


You Aussies got it from South London my friend. The amount of times I've had Yanks ask if I'm Australian is hilarious. We all use the same slang and terminology as you lot.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

The title needs a re writing because the ex employee did not get fired for Cody Rhodes politics. Cody did not have a stake with the production company. He got fired for his performance (e.g. attendance and quality of his work) from what I’ve read. The HOF that was behind the production company seem to be the culprit here. The manager of the ex employee made him believe Cody didn’t like him and would fire him if he seen him. If that was the case, this ex employee would have been fired much sooner or never hired.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

And comments like this... would freak anyone out.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

CtrlAltDel said:


> The title needs a re writing because the ex employee did not get fired for Cody Rhodes politics. Cody did not have a stake with the production company. He got fired for his performance (e.g. attendance and quality of his work) from what I’ve read. The HOF that was behind the production company seem to be the culprit here. The manager of the ex employee made him believe Cody didn’t like him and would fire him if he seen him. If that was the case, this ex employee would have been fired much sooner or never hired.


Pointing out objective fact and that he's posted a factually inaccurate title means you're an AEW fanboy, didn't you know.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

NahFam said:


> Pointing out objective fact and that he's posted a factually inaccurate title means you're an AEW fanboy, didn't you know.


You're still obsessed with my thread title but continue to post here. Atleast make sense some type of sense.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

CtrlAltDel said:


> The title needs a re writing because the ex employee did not get fired for Cody Rhodes politics. Cody did not have a stake with the production company. He got fired for his performance (e.g. attendance and quality of his work) from what I’ve read. The HOF that was behind the production company seem to be the culprit here. The manager of the ex employee made him believe Cody didn’t like him and would fire him if he seen him. If that was the case, this ex employee would have been fired much sooner or never hired.


He was told that Cody Rhodes didn't like him and the HOF was the one who bullied him according to his story so the title is completely fine as it was what he claimed in his story. 





CtrlAltDel said:


> And comments like this... would freak anyone out.
> View attachment 94045


Yeah but thats not why he was fired or why he got bullied though. We don't know why he got fired and bullied.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I figure Cody smelled there was something wrong about that guy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NahFam said:


> If I posted a thread saying 'Chip Chipperson saw Ozell Gray sexually bothering dogs'. Would that be acceptable? Or would a more appropriate title be to say 'Chip Chipperson alleges that he saw Ozell Gray sexually bothering dogs'. See how that subtle difference changes the entire meaning? I didn't want to insult your intelligence levels, or lack there of. But it seems to me like you're either obtuse or just a troll.


Bruh what lol. Look I'm of the stance of tough titty bruh some bosses are assholes. But some of y'all are being deliberately obtuse because the thread implies maybe AEW and their business partners aren't as different as they say. At the end of the day according to his former employers Cody was the source of the problem. So reporting that makes sense. Even if it's light compared to normal wrestling drama.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

NahFam said:


> Your post title is factually incorrect based off of the information presented. You are intentionally deceiving people. Which means you're either a cunt or an idiot. Which one is it?


I think it may be Louie himself


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> If it’s true, fuck Cody. If it’s his production company fucking with him, fuck them. And fuck Cody anyway.


Yes! Fucking yes!! 



Lorromire said:


> You called out a guy by saying "Must. Defend. AEW." when he was extremely fair in the situation.
> 
> Bdon made the EXACT same argument as the guy you went after.


It is different, because my reputation precedes me: I am very willing to criticize them.



Chip Chipperson said:


> This is the company that put Orange Cassidy in a PPV semi main event. Nobody is getting fired for being bad there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like to think I am the board’s conscience. Lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The more I think on this, the more convinced I am that this is much ado about nothing.

EXCEPT it is comical, because this dipshit got shitcanned and let people tell him he wasn’t good enough to be in the same building as Cody. DDP sensed the guy was a mark and used his mark personality against him. He isn’t comfortable in his own skin and allows others to demean his own self-worth.

BUT!!! BUT!!!!!!!!!!

He has a reason to feel that way. He’s a nobody that likely hasn’t had an easy life with people falling at his feet to make his life easier.

So...what is Cody’s excuse in all of this? Cody isn’t guilty of any wrongdoing, but he is guilty for being a shit human fucking being that couldn’t be upfront and honest with the guy about being creeped out by him. That’s what I would have done. You can tell someone you appreciate the flattery but would also appreciate some space, that you don’t swing that way, etc.

Cody just went behind his back and asked others to keep him away as if Cody is someone fucking important.

Goddamn I hate people like that. Cody got fucking issues.


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

I looked up the guy. He looks like your stereotypical modern wrestling fan. Obese neckbearded soyboy. He’s even doing the soyboy face on his profile pic lmao.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Bruh what lol. Look I'm of the stance of tough titty bruh some bosses are assholes. But some of y'all are being deliberately obtuse because the thread implies maybe AEW and their business partners aren't as different as they say. At the end of the day according to his former employers Cody was the source of the problem. So reporting that makes sense. Even if it's light compared to normal wrestling drama.


How am I being deliberately obtuse? It seems like you're in agreement with me. You've even said it yourself, 'according to his former employers'. Perhaps that needs to be in the title? Not that he actually has done something. There is a huge, huge difference between saying Cody has done something versus he's alleged to have done something. It changes the entire context of the post. I don't care about the post content, it's just that the title of the thread is misleading and people who can't be arsed to read the thread might take it to be factual, rather than an accusation by one random person who happened to work for AEW previously. We live in a world these days where facts don't matter anymore so I get it, but it's an important thing for things to be reported on accurately.


----------



## Sgt. Barnes (Mar 20, 2020)

So money is all that separates this guy and khan?


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

If it was true, Cody is a piece of shit. But you can't report it as though he actually has done it unless there is legitimate proof that is the case. One person's account on twitter does not equal undeniable proof I am sorry to say, regardless of how many people want to believe it. At this point in time it's nothing more than hearsay as he says he was told Cody did something. That's how people end up being sued for libel/defamation.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

bdon said:


> The more I think on this, the more convinced I am that this is much ado about nothing.
> 
> EXCEPT it is comical, because this dipshit got shitcanned and let people tell him he wasn’t good enough to be in the same building as Cody. DDP sensed the guy was a mark and used his mark personality against him. He isn’t comfortable in his own skin and allows others to demean his own self-worth.
> 
> ...


you the one with issues bro


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> It is different because my reputation precedes me: I am very willing to criticize them.


That's now how being correct works. You're either factually correct or factually incorrect on things. You can go: "oh! he was wrong on this previous point and he's biased, but he's correct here".


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Some people deserve to be bullied and treated like crap.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

not gonna read all this nonsense
unless there is a video or audio evidence of cody doing something wrong
I CALL BULLSHIT
sounds to me like another snowflake got his fragile feelings hurt by his boss
also since when did twitter is considered proof for anything
social media sites only attract losers who look for attention or validation to their existence


----------

